# 270 WSM Loads?



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Did a quick work up with 140 SST's and a Max charge of R22 last year and havn't had time to really play around with different loads.

Just wanted to see what others were using as it seems like a really wide spread of powders are being used in the 270 WSM R17-R25 just in one line of powders, throw in the others and it looks like just about anything will work but it is a little tricky to hit 3,300 fps with 130's and 3250 fps with 140's.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My boy has one and he loads a Barnes TSX. and it shoot very well. I will get the loading info for you.

Charlie


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

My best load was in my Browning A-Bolt .270 wsm is

Sierra 130 gr SP, 61 grs IMR 4831, 3230 fps, .78" c-c

I have many more loads that I worked up including 140 gr Hornadys, but this load is the best in my gun. Generaly IMR 4831 AND IMR 4350 worked the best and gave the best velocity.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

140 Accubond IMR 4350 58.5 

Win M70 likes a little jump


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK

My boy loads 59 Grains of 4350 and 130 Gr. Barnes TSX. COL is 2.78 in. He tried 59, and 60, and 61 Grains of the 4350 and the 59 was the tightest group. Also shoots better with the shorter COL. Barnes seems to like to "jump" a little before entering the lands. Shoots less than 1 inch out of a Model 7 Remington.

Charlie


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I'll have to try some 4350 and 4831.

I was thinking I needed to go slower like with Mag Pro or Magnum but I'll check the others first as I almost always have those powders on hand.

Also R25 and VV N160 or 165 look promising.

Thanks


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

For you guys quoting powder numbers you really need to specify IMR or H since they duplicate numbers but their burn rates differ. Just saying.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Seattleman1969

You are correct. Best I recall its about 10% diff between the two.

Charlie


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Yep, I think there are at least four 4350s and 4831s so I should be more specific for people that are just starting out.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

65.5 gr Rel 22
140 Accubond
3250 fps
1/4 in.

or,
65gr Rel22
140 gr Berger VLD
3280 fps
.22 in


----------

